# Chausson Welcome 50



## thrush (May 1, 2005)

Well it's a clone really, a Trigano Challenger 100 on a 2lt jtd Fiat. I've bought a small moped and scooter rack but have run into trouble. I didn't realise that the van is actually built on a panel van chassis(sans body) rather than a chassis cowl so there are no fixing points to hang the tow bar from.
There is a 70mm overhang from the end of the chasis to the rear of the van. Has anyone overcame this problem before or know of a firm in north England that can engineer a solution.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Thrush!

I've just Googled "Motorhome Towbars North England" and got some decent results, including mobile fitters.

Try... http://www.autowbars.co.uk/scooterrack.htm as a starter for ten!

Your chassis might have had the extenders put on for the body, using existing connection points but it is still very easy for a towbar to be fitted. In 2006, we had one fitted by Towtal of Stoke, but someone has since mentioned a firm that finishes with a powder-coating.

Whichever, Good Luck!


----------

